# Hemerocallis - Taglilien



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

ups, da ist mir doch gerade aufgefallen, dass wir hier gar kein __ taglilien-thema haben, dabei ist die "staude des faulen gärtners" (zitat v. karl foerster) doch als staude für die teichumgebung ideal! 

ich hab hier mal einige fotos diverserver hexen-garten-hemerocallis zusammen gesammelt und würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, auch eure taglilien "kennen zu lernen".


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

ein paar hab ich noch 

                                   

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was für taglilien ihr so im garten habt, hier blühen noch gar nicht alle.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Servus Anja

Das ist eine hervorragende Idee 

Na pumm, soviele Taglilien-Arten hast du im Garten 

Wunderschön ..... ich glaub ich muß da auch noch nachlegen 

Wollte ja schon oft dort hinfahren nur war es entweder zu heiß oder ich wollte am Teich was weiterbringen  
In diesem Garten sollen 1000 Taglilien wachsen


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Hallo Anja,
ich kann nur eins sagen.
WAHNSINN
da kann ich mit meiner natürlich nicht mithalten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*






Digicat schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muß da auch noch nachlegen




vorsicht, das kann genauso wie __ hosta und vieles andere zur sucht werden! 



Digicat schrieb:


> Wollte ja schon oft dort hinfahren nur war es entweder zu heiß oder ich wollte am Teich was weiterbringen  In diesem Garten sollen 1000 Taglilien wachsen




wenn du da einigermaßen in der nähe wohnst, würde sich ein besuch bestimmt lohnen! 
 allerdings ist die taglilienblüte eben genau dann, wenn man von der jahreszeit her gut im garten wühlen kann, das problem kenne ich. ich habe gut 3 jahre und x anläufe gebraucht, um letztes jahr endlich mal während der taglilienblüte in den foerster garten zu kommen. 



cpt.nemo schrieb:


> da kann ich mit meiner natürlich nicht mithalten




das kommt noch brigitte, ich hab 2007 auch mie einer taglilie angefangen und jetzt hab ich x verschiedene (da kommen in der nächsten zeit noch mehr fotos, es blühen noch nicht alle.), zumal man gerade taglilien prima mit anderen "verrückten" tauschen kann, da sie schnell wachsen und sich unkompliziert teilen lassen.


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Hallo Anja,
schön wieder sooo viele herrliche Bilder von Dir zu sehen
Machst Du das alles Professionell oder bist Du so ein super Laie?
Ich könnte glatt neidisch werden. Dein Garten muss phantastisch aussehen!


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Huhu Anja   - toll, soviele Tagllilien!
Ich hatte auch mal welche, aber die sind irgendwie verschwunden, wahrscheinlich habe ich zu früh und zu weit abgeschnitten , weil die so gewuchert haben.Nach der Blüte sehen sie immer so "wild" aus.
In den Karl Foerster Garten wollte ich auch immer, jetzt ist ja da letztens auch grad  eine "Foersterin" gestorben, weiß grad nicht ob Frau oder Tochter, aber der Garten soll ja weiter geführt werden und der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich bleiben. Aber man nimmt sich das immer irgendwie vor, und dann gerät es wieder in Vergessenheit.


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

OHHHHHHHHHHH wie schööööön

ich habe nur eine sorte und wußte garnicht, welche farbenvielfalt es davon gibt.
meine habe ich schon x-mal geteilt und umgesetzt, sie scheint unverwüstlich und völlig anspruchslos.

da muß ich doch mal gucken wo ich die restlichen farben finde .
wann ist die beste pflanzzeit?


lb grüße

neidvollerblick*


ulla


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis - Taglilien*

Hallo Anja

Schön das Du das Thema eröffnet hast 
Du hast aber viele wunderschöne Taglilien    

Ich weiß garnicht ob meine alle Taglilien sind . Hier die Fotos 

          

Wenn Du mal Knollen übrig hast nehm ich gern welche 

lg
axel


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

 soll ich meine einzige da überhaupt noch herzeigen? Heuer hab ich sie gar nicht fotografiert, weil die __ Schnecken immer die Blüten abfressen und überhaupt hat sie heuer nicht so viele Blüten wie voriges Jahr, aber ich kann ein Foto vom Vorjahr zeigen 
Keine Ahnung, was das für eine Sorte ist, ich hab sie von einer Freundin geschenkt bekommen, weil sie sie loswerden wollte, bei ihr blühte sie nie!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*





Majaberlin schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich habe ich zu früh und zu weit abgeschnitten




das kann gut der grund sein, viele taglilien "ziehen" das laub im herbst komplett ein, bei anderen trocknet es aus und man sammelt es dann ein. ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nie auf die idee gekommen, es während der wachstumszeit abzuschneiden. 



Casybay schrieb:


> Machst Du das alles Professionell oder bist Du so ein super Laie? Ich könnte glatt neidisch werden. Dein Garten muss phantastisch aussehen!




danke für die "blumen" , aber mein garten ist noch total unfertig, kämpft mit massen von unkraut und ist laut meiner nachbarin ein "kunterbuntes durcheinander und viel zu unordentlich".  aber vom unkraut abgesehen gefällt mir das so und das eine oder andere wird sich die nächsten jahre hoffentlich auch noch verbessern. 

ich mach das auch nicht professionell, sondern habe eben nen "bild im hinterkopf" wie mein garten in ein paar jahren mal aussehen soll, aber dahin ist es noch ein weiter weg, da wir ja erst 2007 angefangen haben, aus einer über 20 jahre lang brachliegenden "urwald-wildnis" überhaupt einen garten anzulegen. 



sister_in_act schrieb:


> ich habe nur eine sorte und wußte garnicht, welche farbenvielfalt es davon gibt.




es gibt noch vieeeellll mehr davon, ich hab nur einen klitzekleinen bruchteil der auf dem markt befindlichen sorten. eine freundin von mir hat mehrere hundert verschiedene, bei mir gehts eher nach "gefällt mir" oder "gefällt mir nicht", weniger nach dem "stammbaum", daher weiss ich auch nur bei nem teil meiner taglilien die sortennamen. 



sister_in_act schrieb:


> meine habe ich schon x-mal geteilt und umgesetzt, sie scheint unverwüstlich und völlig anspruchslos.




ja, das sind sie, deshalb mag ich sie auch so gerne und das war wohl auch der grund, warum karl foerster sie als "die staude des faulen gärtners" bezeichnet hat. 



sister_in_act schrieb:


> da muß ich doch mal gucken wo ich die restlichen farben finde .wann ist die beste pflanzzeit?




taglilien kannst du ausser im winter das ganze jahr über pflanzen. natürlich ist es - wie bei allen anderen pflanzen auch - nicht gerade empfehlenswert, das bei 35 grad zu tun, aber ansonsten sind sie da auch total unproblematisch.

übrigens gibts bei ebay den einen oder anderen hobbyzüchter, der 10er, 25er oder 50er "pakete" an selbst gezogenen sämlingen preiswert abgibt. die haben dann zwar keine "wohlklingenden sortennamen", sind aber bezahlbar und nicht weniger schön. 




axel schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht ob meine alle Taglilien sind
> 
> Wenn Du mal Knollen übrig hast nehm ich gern welche




bild 1 und 3 sind taglilien, 2 und 4 andere liliensorten. 
übrigens werde ich die eine oder andere meiner taglilien im september wohl teilen, weil die büsche schon sehr groß geworden sind, da könnte ich bestimmt gegen andere "nette garten- oder teichpflanzen" tauschen.  allerdings haben taglilien keine knollen, wie einige andere liliensorten. 



danyvet schrieb:


> soll ich meine einzige da überhaupt noch herzeigen?




jaaa, sollst du, ich hab auch mal mit einer sorte angefangen, also mach dich schonmal drauf gefasst, dass die tagliliensucht auch dich befallen wird.   



danyvet schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was das für eine Sorte ist




gerade gelbe gibt es so wahnsinnig viele, dass es fast unmöglich ist, sie zu bestimmen. wenn die blüten auf der aussenseite "braune steifen" (vergleich mal mit foto 2 von mir) haben, dann heisst sie corky, ansonsten freu dich an ihr, egal wie sie heisst.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Meine Lieblingsfarbe...


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> gerade gelbe gibt es so wahnsinnig viele, dass es fast unmöglich ist, sie zu bestimmen. wenn die blüten auf der aussenseite "braune steifen" (vergleich mal mit foto 2 von mir) haben, dann heisst sie corky, ansonsten freu dich an ihr, egal wie sie heisst.



nö, hat sie nicht. Aber egal, ich hab mich letztes Jahr tierisch gefreut über sie, vor allem, weil die Freundin, von der ich sie habe, schon ein bissl neidisch war, dass sie bei mir blüht und bei ihr nie so richtig 
Und die Tagliliensucht kann mich leider nicht befallen, weil dafür ist mein Garten leider zu klein :-(


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsfarbe...




wow, die farbe ist wirklich klasse! 
gerade dieses leuchtende orange mag ich sehr gerne, zumal es ja bei stauden doch eine eher seltene blütenfarbe ist! 

hier blühen auch wieder einige neue:


----------



## Rotkehlchen (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Sind Eure Taglilien schön!!!

Mit solch tollen Blüten kann ich nicht aufwarten, wir haben nur diese beiden Exemplare:

Das ist die __ Olive Bailey Langdon:
 
Deren Namen weiß ich nicht:
 

Und dann hätte ich noch diese Schönheiten, es sind aber keine Taglilien sondern sog. Tree Lillies (leider finde ich im Netz wenig über diese __ Lilien). Ich zeige sie aber dennoch mal in diesem Thread, ist doch ok, oder? Sie sollen bis zu 3 m hoch werden können ab dem 3. Jahr, im 1. Jahr sind sie zwischen 80 cm und 1,4 m und duften atemberaubend. Die Blüten halten etwa 7 - 10 Tage und sind locker 20 cm im Durchmesser.

Nymph:
 

Monte Catini:
 

 

Manissa: 
 

Die ist namenlos, da sie sich in die Verpackung gemogelt hat: 
 

LG
Sandra


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*





Rotkehlchen schrieb:


> Deren Namen weiß ich nicht:




das ist *Frans Hals* 

also von tree lilies was ja baumlilien heissen würde, hab ich noch nie gehört.  da muss ich doch gleich mal tante google fragen, aber schön sind sie auf jeden fall!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Hallo Sandra,
Deine "Monte Catini" - der absolute Farbtraum!
Werde ich gleich mal auf meine Wunschliste setzen


----------



## Rotkehlchen (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> also von tree lilies was ja baumlilien heissen würde, hab ich noch nie gehört.  da muss ich doch gleich mal tante google fragen, aber schön sind sie auf jeden fall!



Das sollen "Neuzüchtungen" sein, zu deutsch heißen sie tatsächlich Baumlilien, die gibt es auch in den einschlägigen Gartenkatalogen, unsere sind aus dem Verkaufs-TV. Von den Blättern und Blüten her gleichen sie den orientalischen __ Lilien, nur sollen sie eben bis zu 3 m hoch werden können und 30 Blüten pro Stängel hervorbringen (bei uns waren es im 1. Jahr max. 5 Knospen pro Stiel). Optisch und vom Duft her sind die wirklich der Hammer.

LG
Sandra


----------



## buddler (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

hallo!
ein paar hab ich auch verstreut im garten.aber ich fang ja auch erst an.
man kann ja richtig neidisch auf die vielzahl werden
gruß jörg


----------



## elkop (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

ich habe seit fast 30 jahren taglilien mehr oder weniger verwildert im garten stehen, direkt in der wiese. einmal, vor ca. 15 jahren, dachte ich, sie verschwinden, wurden weniger, doch dann,
 - wie von geisterhand - sind sie wieder gewachsen und bedecken nun eine fläche von ca. 1 m2.
leider sind sie schon abgeblüht, weshalb ich sie euch leider nicht zeigen kann.


----------



## buddler (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

und solche hab ich auch noch in einigen ecken stehen.
einfach nur schön


----------



## Dodi (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hemerocallis -  Taglilien*

Nabend!

Ich kannte aus meiner Kindheit immer nur die langweiligen rost-orange-farbenen Taglilien.
Das es so viele schöne und verschiedene Farben gibt, hätte ich nicht gedacht und bin beeindruckt! 

Aber der Traum schlechthin sind ja die Baumlilien - da muss ich wohl auch mal zuschlagen! 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------

